# Puretec 1-2-3 ich web mich



## asmodis! (12. August 2002)

Hi Leutz, 
Puretec bietet zur zeit dieses Fotowebpaket an.(http://fotoweb.1und1.com ) und dazu gibt es 4 verschiedene Digitalkameras....des Paket(webspace)braucht kein Mensch...die Frage ist, ob es sich lohnt, dieses Paket nur wegen der Kamera zu bestellen, und ob diese Kameras was taugen? Ich kenn mich mit digicams nicht aus, deshalb meine Frage an euch:

Taugen die Kameras was und stimmt das Preis/Leistungsverhältniss?



thx schon mal im Voraus
asmo


----------



## Psyclic (12. August 2002)

also ich denke mal die finepix taugt schon was...

keine ahnung, ob´s sich lohnt musst du selber wissen


----------



## Dunsti (12. August 2002)

ich kenn jetzt das Angebot nicht genau, aber hast Du damit nicht eine Vertragsbindung mit dem Webspace?

Das is dann sicher wie mit den subventionierten Handys, wo man auch über die Grundgebühr des 2Jahres-Vertrags das Handy "abbezahlt".

Bei Webspace würde ich immer darauf achten, daß er kurzfristig kündbar ist!!!


Dunsti


----------



## goela (12. August 2002)

Wie Dusti schon schrieb: Sehe ich ebenfalls so wie mit den Handies!

Unter 2Mio Pixel würde ich sowieso nicht gehen und davon abgesehen, hast Du schon mal im Internet recherchiert, was die Kamera im "normalen" Laden kostet?

Nur mal kurz gesucht: Bei Amazon


----------



## Vitalis (12. August 2002)

Das lohnt sich nicht..
..die Kameras sind ein Witz. Entweder nur Fixfocus oder zu wenig Megapixel grob gesagt.. Und die Fuji bekommst Du auch so für 200 Euro:

http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/FinePix-A201/16170P-1.html


----------



## Spacemonkey (22. August 2002)

So wie ich das gesehen habe, haben die Kameras alle Smart Media-Karten.
Schon das wäre ein Grund für mich sie nicht zu kaufen, da SM auslaufen sollen und durch was anderes ersetzt werden.


----------

